# livery near carnforth/lancaster



## *L&W* (22 February 2013)

Hey, I'm going to be moving to slyne soon and need to find livery for my mare, all year turnout essential daytime only in winter is fine. Does anyone know any where good or places to avoid!


----------



## Liviaa'x (22 February 2013)

Castle View Equestrian at Capernwray just outside of Carnforth. They have a website with details.


----------



## Passionflower (20 June 2013)

Oakenhead farm in halton


----------



## Liviaa'x (21 June 2013)

Or there's Beaumont Cote at Nether Kellet


----------



## Holly Hocks (21 June 2013)

I think Castle view at Capernwray have all year turnout and from what I hear are very good.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 August 2013)

Beaumont Cote's very near to Slyne. It looks great, lovely facilities but I don't know anything else about it. Isn't there also a Beaumont Grange? again, very close to Slyne.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 August 2013)

Try asking on this site, local noticeboard for horsey stuff. 

http://members7.boardhost.com/bentham/index-1.html


----------

